# Spain/Morocco Rally/Trip



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Before I go any further can a nice Modorator  make this post 'Stickie' - Ta
---------------------------------------


I have been approached by an active MHF member with a suggestion of a Rally/Trip starting in Spain then going on to Morocco.

I believe the member has extensive knowledge of trips in the area and is not seeing this as a business venture but a Rally with a difference.

The brief details are outlined below, we just need to get a feel for any interest in this.


----------------------------------------------------

TRANS EURO-SAHARA MOTORHOME RALLY


The purpose of this unusual “rally” is to offer, exclusively to MHF members, the opportunity to sample two outstanding destinations. The spectacular Guadalhorce Valley of Andalusia in Southern Spain and the Awesome High Atlas and Sahara Desert of Morocco. Whilst running “back-to-back”, members can join either or both of these rallies although the Moroccan section is very limited on numbers (12). 

Dates: Spain will be 14th - 28th May with Morocco being 29th May - 14th 2006

Spanish Location: Set in the Gaudalhorce Valley Alhaurin El Grande is one of the larger “White Villages” that typify hidden Spain. Flanked by Sierras and National Parks this area is ideal for walking, cycling or just exploring. Close by are such gems as Ronda, Antequera, Mijas, Ojan, El Torcal, Alora, El Chorro Lakes etc. with of course the Costa Del Sol beaches just 35 mins away.

Site: At this time there are a number of options. Final choice will depend on numbers but will NOT be a formal campsite. Whatever the final choice facilities for fresh/waste water, rubbish disposal and shared hook-up with be provided and will be within walking distance of Alhaurin El Grande.

Entertainment: For those seeking a more relaxed holiday on-site entertainment will be limited to just a few evening events i.e. Wild Pig Roast and a small outdoor concert (there are a number of “Stars” living locally). Off-site/Optional: A number of local restaurants/bars have agreed discounted evening meals with entertainment and we have concessions offered for an “Evening of the Horse”, Off Road 4x4 tour, Guided Sierra Walk, Karting, Submarine Vision Dolphin trip and much more. HOWEVER……The final 3 days have been planned to coincide with the spectacular Alhaurin El Grande annual Feria/Fiesta…..a massive and vibrant fair with large entertainment/beer tents, parades, bull ring etc etc and ending with a spectacular firework display………………………..

There may well be the possibility for you to stay on site after the 28th should you so wish, but limited support will be available.




MOROCCO: Limited to just 12 vehicles this will be a fully guided and supported rolling tour, with the final destination being the breathtaking sand dunes of ERG CHEBBIE. Group will travel in loose convoy at all times. Pace will be leisurely with a number of built-in non-driving rest days. Total mileage in Morocco will be approx 1100 on main roads with some graded tracks to remote camps and the final run to Erg Chebbie Dunes being around 20 miles of piste (safe, slow and non-damaging). Some high (9500ft) altitude driving. Please be aware that whilst this tour is NOT a test of driver or vehicle durability, on the road you will need to be alert at all times and your vehicles will get extremely dirty/dusty.

Sites: You will experience a combination of wild, wilderness and formal campsites. Locations including: High Atlas Mountains (Berber village), Cedar Forest (wilderness), Fez (Imperial City), Volubalis (Roman Ruins), Mid-Atlas (Todra Gorge), Meski (Oasis), Erg Chebbie (Sand Dunes). Tinerhir (Arab hospitality) and a few surprises! 

Entertainment: A number of evening Traditional Moroccan meals/breakfasts will be provided. Berber dance/music in the High Atlas and at Todra. Drums of the desert at Erg Chebbie, Souk and Market tours, Kasbah guides and much more. Optional: Camel ride for overnight (incredible sky) and/or early morning at top of dunes for sunrise….with Champaign!

Support: Pre-trip vehicle inspection in Spain. Unlimited pre-trip information. The support team will be made up of three highly experienced (some would say the best) UK/Moroccan personnel in 24 hr attendance. A HUGE 4x4 support truck will be in constant attendance carrying, recovery, light/heavy tools, generator equipment and support supplies. UK/Morocco/Spain emergency contact numbers. Communication radios. Garage/repair facilities in Southern Morocco. All border formalities and paperwork. Detailed and comprehensive itinerary and maps. 


COST……….Whilst it should be stressed that this is NOT a moneymaking event; there are significant costs involved, particularly with the Moroccan section.

SPAIN……..We are looking to keep cost down to around just 250 euros per motorhome with up to four occupants.

MOROCCO……….This will be no more than 650 euros per person with 30% discount on 3rd –4th persons.

NOTE: Should any members not with to use their own Motorhomes either in Spain or Morocco we have a number of new Hymer/Hobby vehicles available, via Malaga Airport collection, for hire.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ian,

The Moroccan part of the itinerary looks very good for the first time tripper who's looking for something different. By his posts Detourer (I assume he's the Tour Leader) seems to know what it's all about. 

Having spent some time in Morocco I only have one observation. The first two weeks in June will be very hot and air con will be needed unless one is able to cope with the very hot conditions.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sounds very interesting but if you mean 2005 then my immediate reaction is that is not much notice?

peedee


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don, Good point, it would be too hot for me even if I could afford air con  unfortunately the dates fall wrong as it's our annual Reunion about then.

Morning Peedee, Thanks for making the post 'Stickie' and for spotting the mistake, the tour is proposed for 2006. (Original post edited)
Ian


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

2006 makes it a lot more interesting! have to chat to SWMBO about it.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rob, I'm not organsing the rally/tour just testing the water to see if there is enough interest, as Don has said Detourer seems to have plenty of knowledge of this sort of trip and having spoken with him I'm sure it will be very enjoyable if it gets off the ground.

The above is just a rough idea of the itinery he has lots of other ideas to make it a worthwhile trip.

Ian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We too are quite interested in the trip!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie and I may be interested as well, but early days yet


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We'd definately be interested in Morroco but unfortunately time off isn't as flexible as we'd like next year, if something could be arranged between end of Feb and end of March 06 we'd be interested.

pj


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Pete,

All our trips to Morocco have been made around that time (Feb/Mar) of the year when the weather is a bit cooler than June.

The downside is the popular areas of Morocco are now almost overwhelmed with motorhomes at that time of the year.

The French, German & Dutch could be touring that time with up to 30 Motorhomes/Caravans in a group.

As detourer runs these tours there's a good chance he's booked at that time already.

The only reason we stopped going to Morocco was the high numbers of vans wintering there.

Morocco is well worth a visit, go for it if you can. We've of to Turkey/Cyprus for the total eclipse in March 2006

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don,

there is the possibility we'll get 4 weeks of at this time next year, if it comes off, it's a definate possibility. Used to hoards of Germans and Dutch 'vanners' from our travels in Greece so that doesn't bother us. 

If we do go, be prepared for lots of questions :wink: 

pete.


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

i am a definite for the rally in spain, even though i would like to be further north at that time of the year, but not morocco - too hot for me.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Mornin All

Firstly, thanks to bsb2000 (Ian) for posting this for me, while I was away in sunny UK (yes, it was).

Just to pick-up on some of the points raised........and if you have any questions please, just ask.


Don Madge: Good point. It can and does get quite hot in Morocco from May - Sept. However, our route takes us through the Cedar Forests and over the High Atlas......where most of our overnight camps will be. Here I would expect it to be pleasant.....say like the best UK summer day you have ever had! Air-con is actually not a great idea. I do tours during July and August......know thats hot! Quite right about the huge numbers of Mhomes in Morocco. Most however winter down there and will be well gone and they do tend to stay west along the coast. Also our route is well off the "Tourist Trail" to the east. You will see very few other Mhomes. With the exception of Fez all our overnight camps are exclusive to ourselves and are chosen with the view to experience the real Morocco i.e. Berber camp, Mountain Village etc. If you ever see Mhomes at the dunes (very rare) then they are probably with me! In short, very much a cultural trip, not tourist. We may even have a prize to the first person to spot another motorhome............

Peejay: Number of vans as above........also going over Xmas/New Year 2006. No question, it will come off. If no interest from MHF, dates will go elsewhere.......but I just love this site and members!!!!!!!

Peedee: 2006..........

Smiffee: You didn't ask but yes, you can bring the dog!

Just like to point out that the dates are a tiny bit flexible, only by a week or so. This is to fit in the Ferria at Alhaurin........can never get an answer from the Spanish.

No prob with numbers for the Alhaurin/Spain bit, but the Morocco tour will be full at just 10/12 vehicles.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Detouer wrote,

Smiffee: You didn't ask but yes, you can bring the dog! 

Ray,

I believe the Pet Passport doesn't`cover Morocco at this time & if
the animal sets foot there the Passport will become null & void. The
whole process will have to be done again before the animal will be
allowed back into the Uk or the animal can be quarantined on arrive back in the UK.

Can somebody who is familiar with the Pet Passport scheme confirm this please 

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Don Madge

Smiffee refered only to Spain...............I meant his dog would be welcome on site.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Not having a good day am I?

Don


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Could be very interested in Morocco.


Will follow this thread with interest


Andrew


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

I would love to do it, particularly the Morocco part. The boss is not keen, so far, I shall have to work on her.
BillD


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> COST……….Whilst it should be stressed that this is NOT a moneymaking event; there are significant costs involved, particularly with the Moroccan section.
> 
> SPAIN……..We are looking to keep cost down to around just 250 euros per motorhome with up to four occupants.
> 
> ...


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Andrew,

Detourer will now be answering questions on this post, and will no doubt be along shortly.

Ian


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi

AndroidGB: Strangely, never has a solo do this trip before and for no other reason than company on the road.........so many things to see and talk about as you drive along a passenger is recommended. BUT, getting people to this fantastic destination is my main reason, so we would work something out.

BillD: If by the boss you meant "her in doors" its a very common pre-trip comment and then more often than not its the "Girls" who enjoy the trip most. Just ask the questions!


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

*Morocco Rally/Trip*

Looking forward to the Morocco Rally. Although I have dietary problems, I am sure that I can cope fairly well. If anyone is in the same position i.e. dietary problems, I would be happy to help.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Annej

Thanks for the "Post" and email.............I have you down as a definite for the Moroccan section...............

Whilst I am sure you have specific diet requirments (we will go over these via email) perhaps I can point out that food/water should not be a problem on this tour......

I will have a cook (Moroccan) with us on this tour and the support vehicle can coup with large numbers. We have a freezer on board and will shop daily on behalf of members........although we will all venture into the markets and souks. Moroccan food is fantastic and one of the aims of the tour is that you will experience a wide and varied range of local/traditional dishes.

Water, also not a problem. Bottled is available everywhere and cheap. Simple precautions mean we can top main tanks often and the mountain spring and deep-well desert supplies are wonderful!

Mind you, if you do wish to have a massive clear out...........That can also be arranged.....


----------



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Hi Detourer, 
I don't expect any special requirements for me on this rally. I am quite used to catering for myself , I am a Coeliac, (refuse to call it Coeliac Disease) as this sounds like I have some sort of contagious condition 8O My only problem is with wheat (most breads etc) I am perfectly fine with Moroccan type meat dishes and rice. This is one of the many reasons I am looking forward to this trip


----------

